# Suse Wireless Networking



## Cataclysm_J (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new to Linux in general. Running Suse 10 and I'm trying to connect to my wireless network that I used to be able to connect to with Windows. The reason being I want to be able to get rid of Windows for good and just run wine emulator for any Windows program I need to use.

I am using this adapter: Belkin Adapter

Thus far I've got bits of information into it like the network security code, I selected USB device and wireless when I tried to set it up but its named it as an ethernet device which suggests to me that its just not driving the adapter. It can't get any DHCP information from teh router either so theres no communication going on there.

Does anyone have any suggestions, any help would be very much appreciated. If you need anymore info just ask and i'll do my best.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 29, 2006)

well im just dropping in to say a howdy do i run Suse unfortunetly i do not have wireless so i really cant help maybe in another month when we get it but i felt bad reading and not responding to this post


----------



## FLY3R (Mar 31, 2006)

Why do you want to run emulators, that going to take a performance hit to the aplication. Any way it should just need to be configured in system settings.


----------



## Cataclysm_J (Mar 31, 2006)

I tried, it won't work. I'll have my dad try, he's a UNIX administrator but he said it looks like it going to be a pain in the arse which is why I thought I'd ask you guys.


----------

